# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Schlangen und andere Tiere

## schiene

Hab festgestellt das wir noch keinen Bereich zum Thema Schlangen haben.
Hier könnt ihr alles zum Thema Schlangen und andere Tiere aus Thailand einstellen.
Bilder,Links,Videos,halt alles was passt.

----------


## schiene

Eine Seite über Schlangen und wie ihr sie indendifizieren könnt findet ihr hier.
Dazu gibts sehr viele Videoclips von veschiedensten Schlangen welche man in
Thailand "antreffen" kann.
http://www.thailandsnakes.com/thaila...tten-by-snake/

----------


## isaanfan

Diese Seite ist auch nicht schlecht:
http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/snakes.htm

oder hier eine Seite in deutsch:
http://www.siam-info.de/german/schlangen_haeufig.html


isaanfan

----------


## schiene

Hab mal vor 3 oder 4 Jahren diese Schlange im Eingangsbereich des Hauses gesehen.
Scheint sich um eine Indo-Chinesische Rattenschlange zu handeln!?

----------


## schiene

ich wusste garnicht das Spinnen so übeles Gift haben wie hier in dem Filmchen zu sehen...

----------


## schiene

Diese Schlange lag bei unserer Toreinfahrt im Graben.
Weiss jemand was das für eine ist??

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht nach einer Kobra aus.

----------


## schiene

Besuch im Schlafzimmer.....

----------


## wein4tler

Die hat ganz glänzende Augen bekommen als sie Dich sah. Hatte sowas in gelb in unserem Badezimmer in Siskaet. Wong hat sie mit ihrem Hausschuhen platt gemacht.
Ihr Kommentar dazu:"Im Haus nicht gut - besser in Natur."  ::

----------


## schiene

> Sieht nach einer Kobra aus.


neeee,ist wohl eher diese hier....
http://www.siam-info.de/german/schla...rophiidae.html

----------


## wein4tler

Hatte sie ein rotes Schwanzende?

----------


## schiene

> Hatte sie ein rotes Schwanzende?


weiß ich nicht mehr.....

----------


## wein4tler

Mit rotem Schwanzende wäre es eine Walzenschlange, ohne eine Kobra.

----------


## schiene

ein nettes kleines Video aus dem Khao Yai NP über die da anzutreffenden Tiere (nicht von mir)

----------


## schiene

Ihn sieht man immer mal wieder bei uns auf dem Grundstück

----------


## rampo

Cobra beim Jausnen , Frosch.















Fg.

----------


## rampo

So schaut er aus wen er nicht auf Brautschau ist .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

In der Regenzeit kommen sie die Schwarzen .




Meine lieblinge .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bienen 



Sie kommt jeden Tag so gegen Abend .




Fg.

----------


## schiene

Bei starkem langen Regen sehe ich auch ab und wann Schildkröten rum laufen-Allerdings sind sie viel kleiner als auf deinem Bild.
Ich mag diese Tiere. ::

----------


## schorschilia

ja Schildkröten schon, vielleicht noch Leguane, aber die anderen hier porträtierten Tiere; mein`s wärs nicht.
rampo@ habt ihr keinen Hund(e), denke Hunde wittern die Gefahr.

----------


## rampo

Sicher gibts auch Hunde 3 am Stueck nur sie koennen nicht ueberall sein ,

der naechste Nachbahr ist 2 km weit weg und das Land rund um die Farm muessen sie immer Kontrolieren.

Schlangen gibts bei uns sehr viele , fuerchte aber nur die Speikobra den bei ihr merkt man es erst wens fast zu Spaet ist .

Mir kommen aber sonst gut aus mit den Viechern .









Fg.

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Natuerlich gibt auch den Gefuerchteten Hundertfuessler , hab auch schon 2 x bekanntschaft mit ihm gemacht .

----------


## rampo

Besuch der Gottesanbetterin in der Frueh beim Kaffee.

----------


## rampo

Termiten der Bau 


Die Kinder 

Die Koenigin oder Koenig in Schnapps eingelegt was besonderes bei uns in der Pampas .

In der Regenzeit verlassen sie ihren Bau 

und dan schauts so aus immer den Licht zu .

Die Fische haben ihre freude .




Fg.

----------


## schiene

Ich finde es immer sehr beeindruckend wenn nach einem Regen die Termiten aus der Erde kommen und dann zu Millionen rumfliegen
und ihre Flügel verlieren. Danach  muss man immer erst mal alles weg kehren. Frösche und Katzen freuen sich immer auf die 
kostenlose "Essensausgabe"

----------


## rampo

Legte mich Gestern ein wenig auf die lauer , mit dem Knippser . 













Das war das Opfer .


 hab vergessen sie zu streicheln , es gibt viele Schlangen bei uns aber zum Bildermachen sind sie zu schnell wieder fort

nur beim fressen da halten sie ein wenig still.

Fg,

----------


## chauat

> hab vergessen sie zu streicheln



Selber immer Schlemmen aber dann andere beim Essen stören, das sind mir die besten.  ::

----------


## rampo

> Selber immer Schlemmen aber dann andere beim Essen stören, das sind mir die besten.


Ja es tut mir leid , auch ich  hasse es wen man mich beim essen oder beim Sex stoert .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die wuerde ich sicher nicht beim essen stoeren .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Duerfte dieses Jahr ein Schlangen Jahr werden , wie ein Maikaefer Jahr .

Wost  hinsteigst vost a Schlaunga .









Fg.

----------


## schiene

Hat mir gerade unser Hausmieter geschickt...
Er nimmt das Maul ziemlich voll.... ::

----------


## schiene

ob sie das Maul nicht zu voll genommen hat?

----------


## schiene

Er schaute immer wenn ich auf der Terasse saß.Ob er auch ein Bierchen wollte  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, woher weißt Du, dass es ein "er" ist. Hier handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um einen Skink, eine sogenannte Glattechse (Sun Skink). Skinke lebten schon zur Zeit der Dinosaurier.

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, woher weißt Du, dass es ein "er" ist. .



War nur eine Vermutung da "es"immer schaute wenn es Bier gab  ::

----------


## pit

> War nur eine Vermutung da "es"immer schaute wenn es Bier gab


Dann war es bestimmt eine "SIE". Hat immer geschaut, ob Du nicht zu viel nimmst!  :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

Ihn/sie sah man auch immer mal wieder von unserer Terrasse aus....

----------


## schiene

Dieser "Brummer" hatte sich im Urlaub bei Somlak in den Haaren verfangen.Sie Griff an den Kopf und wurde sofort in den Finger gestochen.
Die Stichstelle blutete leicht,ein Stachel war nicht zu sehen.Finger schnell ins heiße Wasser und anschließend gekühlt.
Nach kurzer Zeit war alles wieder ok.

----------


## wein4tler

Nur die Bienen verlieren beim Stechen ihren Stachel, da sie einen Widerhaken dran haben. Bei Wespen und Hummeln ist das nicht der Fall. Darum kannst Du keinen Stachel finden.

----------


## alter mann

Hallo

In meinem Garten ist dieser Falter  oft anzutreffen. Fragt mich bitte nicht nach dem Namen.  ::   Ich finde halt die Zeichnung bzw. Farbe interessant.



Gruss

alter mann

----------


## pit

Beim ersten Blick auf das obere Bild musste ich unwillkürlich an einen Schlangenkopf denken. Vielleicht ist von der Natur mit einer derartigen Zeichnung sowas oder ähnliches auch beabsichtigt.

 ::

----------


## isaanfan

> In meinem Garten ist dieser Falter  oft anzutreffen. Fragt mich bitte nicht nach dem Namen.   Ich finde halt die Zeichnung bzw. Farbe interessant.


Das ist der Oleanderschwärmer, gibt es auch in Deutschland, wo er jährlich aus südlichen Ländern einwandert.

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## alter mann

Hallo isaanfan

Ich danke dir fuer den Namen. Durch das Forum lernt selbst ein alter mann noch etwas dazu.  :: 

Da ich jetzt den Namen kenne, kann ich auch die Raupe dazu zeigen.

Am Anfang ist sie gruen.



Nach einigen Tagen wird sie braun



entweder wird es dann ein Falter ( s.oben ) oder die Puppe wird gefressen   :: 



Gruss

alter mann

Nachtrag    Sorry mit den Bildern im Text hat es noch nicht so gefunzt. Ich uebe aber fleissig weiter. Versprochen.

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht handelt es sich bei diesem Schmetterling um Mimese.
Mimese ist das Anlegen einer Warntracht, die das Lebewesen an Gegenstände der Umgebung anpasst. Diese Tarnung ist eine Angleichung an den für den Betrachter uninteressanten Hintergrund. Die Stabheuschrecke, die Wandelnden Blätter und die Wandelnden Äste deuten schon mit ihrem Namen darauf hin, dass sie Pflanzenteile nachahmen. Jede Tarnfarbe muss zum Untergrund passen. Die Tiere, die ihren Aufenthaltsort wechseln, müssen diese Übereinstimmung jeweils neu wiederherstellen. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten dafür: Entweder sie passen sich farblich dem Untergrund an, oder sie suchen einen Untergrund der deren Farbe hat. Bei der ersten Möglichkeit wird ein Farbwechsel, der bei Tieren sehr verbreitet ist, vorausgesetzt.

----------


## alter mann

Hallo wein4tler

Ich denke auch, die Farbe ist eine Schutzfunktion. Sie bewahrt vor dem gefressen werden. In der Natur ist nichts zufaellig. Es hat alles seinen Sinn.

Gruss
vom
alten mann

----------


## rampo

Eine von meinen Mittbewohner , sie hatte keine Angst .

Fg.

----------


## alter mann

Hallo Rampo

Dies ist eine Baumschmucknatter. Sie ist nur schwach giftig. Unser Hund wurde mal von so einer gebissen. Er hat 3 x gekotzt und dann war wieder alles gut. Siehe auch mal hier  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmuckbaumnattern



Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------

